# Body Butter - Dead Fish



## lillybella (Apr 17, 2015)

I ran out of my Avocado Body Butter which I can't live without.

I decided to make a double batch - 2 lbs. plus!

I added the preservative .... Optiphen (which I have used many times)!

Have you all figured out where this is going?

The Optiphen & body butter STINK! It's in the garage now hardening so I can toss it!

I don't get it. I have used Optiphen before. 

I need to make another batch. Good thing I buy a lot of Avocado Butter.

Now I need another preservative to use. I can't find my Phenonip, but doesn't Phenonip have a smell too?

Is there anyway to save the  Optiphen batch? So many costly ingredients but OH! that smell ...

Can Vitamin E go rancid that has a smell too!

Today must be my SMELLY DAY!!!


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 17, 2015)

Would an FO cover it?


----------



## lillybella (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't think so. It's pretty strong. It smells like low tide in my house & I'm in Colorado! :lolno:


----------



## Aline (Apr 17, 2015)

What other ingredients are in your butter? I don't think Optiphen can go bad - does it smell different OOB?


----------



## lillybella (Apr 17, 2015)

I never realized that optiphen could have an odor. I just read the review from BB:

_*This synthetic preservative has a slight odor that is noticeable. I used about 5g in the 'cool down' phase when I made my body cream along with the Coconut Mango fragrance oil and I can smell both the optiphen and the coconut mango fragrance. I'd much rather prefer that any preservative that I use for my next batch of body cream be odorless. If anyone can recommend another product, please do so. Thanks!!
Reply from Bramble Berry
Our Optiphen does have a slight scent to it.  Though, in our tests and recipes this scent was unnoticeable in the final product when used at .5-1.5%. *_


----------



## lillybella (Apr 17, 2015)

Aline said:


> What other ingredients are in your butter? I don't think Optiphen can go bad - does it smell different OOB?



There is a slight scent OOB.

I uses 2 lbs of Avocado Butter which I smelled first - Oils & IPM & Vitamin E.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 17, 2015)

I've never used Optiphen, but for what it's worth, I use Phenonip (from Lotioncrafter) and it has never emitted smell in my lotions.

IrishLass


----------



## abc (Apr 17, 2015)

BTMS can have a fishy odor too. I've not noticed an odor with Optiphen. I got mine at MMS.


----------



## lillybella (Apr 17, 2015)

oops! This is CRAZY!!! I used Phenonip! The Phenonip smells bad right OOB!

Does Phenonip have a strong odor?


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 17, 2015)

abc said:


> BTMS can have a fishy odor too. .


 
And how! If I keep it at no more than 2% of my lotion formula, the fishy odor thankfully stays hidden..... but any more than that? Peeeewww!:sick:


IrishLass


----------



## not_ally (Apr 17, 2015)

I've only used Optiphen to mix LabColors, no smell to me OOB, in the colorant, or in the soap.  Don't use much though.  Lilly, sorry that was such a big batch, it sounds like it would be lovely normally.  Such a waste, grrr.


----------



## lillybella (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you IrishLass

I am so embarrassed


----------



## not_ally (Apr 17, 2015)

Why are you embarrassed?  If I had pictures of some of my fails you would definitely think, "OK, I have no reason to be embarrassed."

Perhaps you could make amends by posting the recipe for the body butter, it sounded good except for the fishiness!


----------



## lillybella (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh! not_ally you are so sweet!

I have made this so many times! Today must be an off day for me - doing too many things at once!
I have posted the recipe before. Here it is again!

16 ounces Avocado Butter (I love this)!
2 ounces Argan Oil
2 ounces Jojoba Oil
1 tsp Vitamin E
3% IPM
Preservative 

I slather this on. It is WONDERFUL!


----------



## not_ally (Apr 17, 2015)

This sounds good.  I have super dry skin but go light on the butters b/c I don't like the initial greasiness of some of them in creams/lotions. But do like mango and avocado, so will try this one.  Thanks, Lilly!  Me and my dry skin are really looking forward to using this


----------



## lillybella (Apr 17, 2015)

So would most use Optiphen or Phenonip?

I guess I need a new bottle of Phenonip!

I'm using Georgia Peach from Peak in it!
I will keep this batch for myself in the refrigerator!


----------



## Aline (Apr 17, 2015)

I would not use a preservative in an anhydrous formula if it was just for personal use. I would decant a small amount to use and refrigerate the rest. I currently use Optiphen ND in lotions and can smell a very slight scent OOB, but at 1% usage it is undetectable. Hope you figure it out!


----------



## Dahila (Apr 17, 2015)

I use Optiphen plus, Phenonip and Germal liquid and none of them stinks , for sure not the fishy smell.  I used optiphen plus for over two years.  I still do. I would think that something had contaminated your avocado butter


----------



## lillybella (Apr 17, 2015)

Aline said:


> I would not use a preservative in an anhydrous formula if it was just for personal use. I would decant a small amount to use and refrigerate the rest. I currently use Optiphen ND in lotions and can smell a very slight scent OOB, but at 1% usage it is undetectable. Hope you figure it out!



Thank you Aline, this is exactly what I did!


----------

